# Best online shop to buy loose (less than 100 or 50g) hops?



## Redwood (11/2/21)

Hi All,

I used to buy loose hops (what ever weight I needed for recipe, sometimes even less than 10g) from cheeky peak brewery, I would basically buy the exact weight of hops needed for my recipe so to not buy a 100g bottle of hops when I only needed 7g. 

They now seem to be selling only in 100 and 50g batches, is there an online shop anywhere that sells hops in 1g or 5g increments?


----------



## MHB (11/2/21)

My local does! always has.
I'm pretty fussy about what goes into my beer and am more than happy with the way the hops are cared for.
They are all packed in barrier bags after weighing. He sells 225g Dealz and 450g bulk and by the gram.
Mark


----------



## Redwood (11/2/21)

Perfect, thanks mate.

I found that website about 2 minutes before your reply! Being in Newcastle is also a plus as I am there every month.


----------

